# Sony vaio won't boot after BIOS update, fan & power light on



## Ianbatten123 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've got a Sony VGN FW31E and I updated the bios from a Sony download so I could enable virtualization.

Told me to shut down the computer so I did, but now it seems to be dead.

When I power it up the green power light turns on, and the fan turns on and hard drive clicks, but the little orange (CPU light?) flashes a couple of times then goes dead - and the laptop doesn't boot up. The power and fan still stay on though.

Any ideas what's happened here - has the BIOS corrupt?

Is there an easy solution to this?

Thanks in advance for any contributions


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Possible bad flash.

Perform the following steps:
-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## Ianbatten123 (Jul 5, 2011)

That's for your reply.

I've tried that a few times, and no luck - still doing the same.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It's a long shot but you can try removing the CMOS battery for a few minutes.

If not then you may have to have the BIOS chip replaced.


----------



## Ianbatten123 (Jul 5, 2011)

Any idea where/how to replace the bios chip? Not sure I want to open up my laptop and start fiddling, unless it's my only option.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The BIOS ship is soldered to the motherboard.

If not experienced with this then this would be something for a repair center.

Either was you will have to disassemble the laptop.


----------



## aaronmarsh632 (Feb 1, 2009)

Most bios chips are 8 pin surface mount chips and easy to replace if you have the experience. If you only have basic soldering skills an are not confident at atlest stripping the laptop down you should take makinus advice and take to a repair center.it could have more than 8 pins making the job more difficult and usually require special equiptment to remove safely such as an infrared rework station


----------

